# Das ist wirklich Dakota Fanning!



## Stefan102 (3 Dez. 2011)

​
Vor wenigen Wochen präsentierte Dakota Fanning (17) sich noch als sexy Lolita für eine Parfum-Kampagne von Designer Marc Jacobs (48). Auf den neusten Fotos der Schauspielerin wirkt diese allerdings alles andere als verführerisch.

Die 17-Jährige dreht zurzeit ihren neuen Film „Effie“ in Venedig, in dem sie die junge Ehefrau des viktorianischen Kunstkritikers John Ruskin (Greg Wise, 45) spielt. Für die Dreharbeiten schlüpfte sie am Mittwoch in ein bodenlanges, mit Spitzen verziertes Blümchen-Kleid, einen dunkelblauen Veloursumhang und passender Haube und war mit ihrem ganz natürlichem Make Up kaum wiederzuerkennen. Für die Dreharbeiten, die neben Venedig auch noch in London stattfinden, hat Dakota extra eine Pause von ihrem Studium eingelegt. Seit diesem Semester ist die Schauspielerin an der New York University eingeschrieben, eine Erfahrung, auf die sie nicht verzichten wollte. „Man hört immer wieder, wie Leute sagen: 'Oh, als ich auf der High School war' oder 'Als ich aufs College gegangen bin' - das sagt soviel über einen Menschen aus. Das will ich auf gar keinen Fall verpassen“, verriet sie dem US Magazine.

Dakota wurde mit sieben Jahren an der Seite von Sean Penn (51) im Film „I am Sam“ berühmt und spielte in den Twilight-Filmen den Vampir Jane. Wann ihr neuer Film bei uns in die Kinos kommt, ist noch nicht bekannt. 

Aktuelle Bilder von den Dreharbeiten findet Ihr hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...g-set-effie-venice-italy-02-12-2011-x229.html
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

